# Cigar Safari with Drew Estate



## Ams417

This years dates have been announced. I have an opportunity to attend this event with my wife. Has anyone been? What are your thoughts? Was it worth the price of admission? I would have to extend my trip a few days to see some sights to make it worth while. Could be a reasonably cheap vacation if the flights get paid for with AA miles. Looking for some feedback.


----------



## ajkenn8545

So all dates are sold out except for the following: Nov 2, Nov 9, and Dec 4.
It looks like a lot of fun. I don't understand why you HAVE to book your flight with their travel agent though?
I was planning a 3 or 4 week South/central America trip next fall, maybe I can add this in there somewhere.


----------



## Grey Goose

Multi parts but, have you seen this;


----------



## Ams417

I've seen them all. We missed the Oct dates that would have worked out really well. My assistants wife is having a baby in November so I might have to do the December trip or go next spring. Damnit.


----------

